# Venison Chops



## bpinmi (Oct 19, 2014)

image.jpg



__ bpinmi
__ Oct 19, 2014





Didn't know what to expect still being a newbie to this but man did they turn out great.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 19, 2014)

Looks tasty! How about a bit more info in the process, rub, temps, wood used etc?


----------



## bpinmi (Oct 19, 2014)

Mustard coating with the last of a store bought rub I had left over (Stubbs All-Natural). Smoked at 200-225 for about 45 minutes. Hickory wood.


----------



## smoked alaskan (Oct 19, 2014)

Good timing on this post. Thanks for sharing. Im about to smoke my first venison roast and was curious about technique.  Did you brine the neat or soak in buttermilk? Its a much dryer meat than beef and I want it to have some juiciness.


----------



## smoked alaskan (Oct 19, 2014)

Ummmm.   meat, not neat.  Like to keep the meat neat ha


----------



## bpinmi (Oct 19, 2014)

I did not brine it. It was pretty tender without brining.


----------

